# Under cabinet lighting



## roadfix (Sep 17, 2015)

The very old, ugly, and outdated florescent kitchen counter under cabinet lighting fixtures have been giving me trouble lately so I decided to replace them with a do-it-yourself 12-volt LED tape strips.   I've never worked with these tape strips before but for about $25 (roll of LED lights, transformer, switch, and splices) to do about 15 feet of under cabinet lighting it certainly was a bargain.   I got them in the mail today.
I watched a few U-tube videos on this so installation should be a breeze...  These are not rope lights, but a long continuous adhesive tape with LED circuitry printed on it.
I'm looking forward to installing these and I'll post pics...


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm interested in this too. Looking forward to your results


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 17, 2015)

Following...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 17, 2015)

Right behind you...


----------



## Cheryl J (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm interested too Roadfix, and will be watching for progress.


----------



## Katie H (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm VERY interested.  If they are good, we have the perfect place to use them.  Keep us posted.  Where'd you get them?


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 18, 2015)

I'll be interested to see what brand he uses and how they work.  Some strip lights are only bright enough for accent, others serve as functional workspace lighting.  Some users said that it takes a bit of thought to hide the transformer if they aren't hard wired.

Trying to figure it all out shopping online without seeing any actual samples is difficult.  I read reviews and one person rates them 5 stars and good for everything, while the next says they are okay, but not bright enough for solo use.  I just come away confused.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 18, 2015)

I ordered the individual components from a single vendor on eBay totaling $25, free shipping.

This evening I held a short length of this tape light under the cabinet and it was as bright or brighter than the original fluorescent fixtures.   My wife thought it was too bright.  I can always order an in-line dimmer from the same vendor any time.
I don't think I'm going to hard wire this but I think I can at least tuck the small transformer inside the cabinet for a clean install.  The tape light will be completely hidden from view, mounted right behind the bottom front lip of the cabinet.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 18, 2015)

roadfix said:


> I ordered the individual components from a single vendor on eBay totaling $25, free shipping.
> 
> This evening I held a short length of this tape light under the cabinet and it was as bright or brighter than the original fluorescent fixtures.   My wife thought it was too bright.  I can always order an in-line dimmer from the same vendor any time.
> I don't think I'm going to hard wire this but I think I can at least tuck the small transformer inside the cabinet for a clean install.  The tape light will be completely hidden from view, mounted right behind the bottom front lip of the cabinet.
> ...



How do they switch on and off?


----------



## roadfix (Sep 18, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> How do they switch on and off?


I got an in-line switch also with the order but since the one corner outlet where I plan on plugging the transformer power cord  into is switched I won't be needing the in-line switch.   The transformer itself can be hidden inside the corner cabinet directly above this switched outlet.


----------



## roadfix (Sep 18, 2015)

Here's one fairly short how-to video I found on U-tube on these led tape lights

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JO2sn-drhEY


----------



## Chef Munky (Sep 18, 2015)

Thank you for the idea.

We have a small dog who's blind.We've noticed though that the she can see a little bit, enough for her to be comfortable with her footing and not run into walls when we used an LED flashlight once.

She gets lost in the hall way.Our GR helps her to find the doggy door.Makes sure she gets back in ok.We do to.

Can these be used running along the floorboards.With one small strip for the doors?


----------



## roadfix (Sep 18, 2015)

Chef Munky said:


> Thank you for the idea.
> 
> We have a small dog who's blind.We've noticed though that the she can see a little bit, enough for her to be comfortable with her footing and not run into walls when we used an LED flashlight once.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't run these because they're rather fragile.   You wouldn't want to bump them with your feet or vacuum cleaner, or whatever....
Instead, a LED rope light might be a better choice, as they're encased in clear plastic tubing?  And you'll probably need two separate/independent ropes because of the door.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 18, 2015)

Chef Munky said:


> Thank you for the idea.
> 
> We have a small dog who's blind.We've noticed though that the she can see a little bit, enough for her to be comfortable with her footing and not run into walls when we used an LED flashlight once.
> 
> ...



GR?
...


----------



## RPCookin (Sep 18, 2015)

GotGarlic said:


> GR?
> ...



Golden retriever.  (I guess)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2015)

I found these at Menard's today, 9.8 foot strips.  At least when I came across them I knew what they were.  I think we will be getting these for under the cabinet.  Thanks RoadFix!


----------



## roadfix (Sep 20, 2015)

After removing all the old flourescent fixtures it occured to me that I can simply hard wire the transformer at any one of the switched junctions......


----------



## roadfix (Oct 26, 2015)

I also installed a cool white light strip inside and under our little bar cabinet over the weekend.   The cool white has a soft bluish hue to it and lights the bar counter and inside in glass cabinet nicely.


----------

